# Last movie you've seen?



## Zalda (Dec 31, 2008)

just post which movie you've last seen?

mine? the day the earth stood still
nice cgi, that's about all


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't like that movie at all. I saw at IMAX too.

But the last movie I saw was Yes Man,
One of Jim Carrey's best movies, IMO. Plus Zooey Deschanel is in it!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2008)

LoTR Return of the King.
My last movie from 2008, and maybe the best too.

Although The Dark Knight is getting close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





God I love that LoTR atmosphere, great movies, really wonderfull.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2008)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno

And I must say it's hilarious!



			
				Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Plus Zooey Deschanel is in it!



I'll have to see that one, then.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 31, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She plays an awesome character too.
I cannot wait to get that on DVD.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 31, 2008)

Well last two films I saw were

The new Bond: which sucked hard

Hellboy 2: just slightly less "meh" then the first


----------



## triclopzx (Dec 31, 2008)

Madagascar 2

and

Trasnporter 3


I want to see the mall cop guy dont know the name looks like a great movie!


----------



## science (Dec 31, 2008)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 31, 2008)

Last movie I saw in theatres was Quantum of Solace, which WASN'T bad by the way.

The last movie I saw on video was Tropic Thunder.

Stiller: "It's what we do, right?"
Downey: "Everybody knows you never do a full retard."
Stiller: "What do you mean?"
Downey: "Check it out. Dustin Hoffman, 'Rain Man,' look retarded, act retarded, not retarded. Count toothpicks to your cards. Autistic, sure. Not retarded. You know Tom Hanks, 'Forrest Gump.' Slow, yes. Retarded, maybe. Braces on his legs. But he charmed the pants off Nixon and won a ping-pong competition. That ain't retarded. You went full retard, man. Never go full retard."


----------



## SkankyYankee (Dec 31, 2008)

Kingdom of the Crystal Skull: Worst Indiana Jones cliches, ever.
Seeing them do the chase on church st. and the new haven green was cool though.


----------



## leonheart_a (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes Man, it was so good. And agreed, its worth watching just for Zooey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its not just that its really funny. But the beginning is just a bit to much i think. Gets to the point though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Old Lady xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2008)

Clerks 2, I watched the first and the second just happened to be there to continue on with. First time I had seen either of them and I was impressed.

edit:
Cinema. That would be Casino Royale (modern version) which means that was about 2 years ago.
I already did DVD.
TV. Ghostbusters was on UKTV gold/similar at some point.


----------



## legendofphil (Dec 31, 2008)

Cinema - The Day the Earth Stood Still
Quite liked it, not seen the original.

DVD - Bonnie & Clyde
Its been sat on my shelf for over a year and I finally got around to watching it.
Not bad, not a fan of older films usually.

Sky - Gridiron Gang
I've been meaning to watch it for a while thought it was a good movie.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 31, 2008)

DVD - Tropic Thunder
Theater - Bed Time Stories (gave meh nitemarez!)
Online - Hancock


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 31, 2008)

Bender's game.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 1, 2009)

In a theater: March of the Penguins.
Yeah..


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> In a theater: March of the Penguins.
> Yeah..



Whao! That came out agez agough! you should find some movie sites. I know tons of em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to say it.


I recently watched Bedtime Stories. It was actually better than I thought it would be. I mean, it had Adam Sandler in it.


----------



## Daois (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm watching Death Race 2000 right now. The one with David Carradine and Sylvester Stallone.

But the last movie I finished was earlier today. Lakeview Terrace.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 1, 2009)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> Yes Man, it was so good. And agreed, its worth watching just for Zooey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it was a little much, but the movie definitely sends out a good message to those that hide themselves in a shadow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

I watched An American Carol last night.  The first 10 minutes were genius but the rest of the film was just anti-Moore propoganda.


----------



## Dark (Jan 1, 2009)

Last movie I saw was twlight.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 1, 2009)

YES man. I would have to suggest everyone see it as it is easily his best movie in ages.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2009)

Watched American Pie 2 yesterday night in my bed, you can imagine what happened then


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol twilight.  Hate that book :<  Last I saw was valkyrie... with my grandpa... it was cool.
Before that I saw marley and me with my girlfriend.  I cried right in front of her.  It was really embarrassing.


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Jan 1, 2009)

Last movie I saw was Seven Pounds.   I loved it, because I like Will Smith.  But all of my friends hated it.


----------



## granville (Jan 3, 2009)

I got one I'm pretty sure no one here has heard of:

Charlie Chan at Treasure Island

Charlie Chan was a series of mystery movies made in the 1930's primarily. It's about a Chinese detective named Charlie Chan who solves crimes. He has a large family and is often accompanied by either his first son, Lee or his second son, Jimmy. There were a whole lot of movies in the series and I really like them! The Treasure Island one is widely considered the best in the series. It also stars Cesar Romero, who played the Joker in the old Batman series.

I'm a big fan of retro movies. And a very big fan of old mystery movies.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire

VERY good movie. I was very surprised. Very original idea for a show, and very well done with great acting and a solid ending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take a look at the IMDB link in my sig for my complete "seen" movie list.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jan 3, 2009)

Oo I was going to watch Yes Man on Boxing day but the que lead outside the biggest cinema nearby.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 3, 2009)

Wrong Turn 2: Dead End

I've had it on my SD card for over a year now and finally remembered to watch it last night.  Pretty good straight to DVD horror film, quite funny in parts.  Much better than most horror films that make the cinema.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 3, 2009)

Daois said:
			
		

> I'm watching Death Race 2000 right now. The one with David Carradine and Sylvester Stallone.



Very nice movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm waiting for Death Race (the new one) but it seems that it was skipped here. :\

Last movie i saw was The Spirit, I actually liked it! ^^


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 3, 2009)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Daois said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna watch the The Spirit next week (free tickets) but I'm worried that its as bad as people say and will make me angry that Frank Miller of all people have fucked up a great comic.


----------



## Prime (Jan 3, 2009)

Last night I watched The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2009)

American Pie 3 last night, now I'm gonna watch 4


----------



## mooney6 (Jan 4, 2009)

transformers  torrent


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 4, 2009)

The Spirit = never want to see it ever again.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jan 4, 2009)

The last 2 movies I saw [and loved] were YES man and Twilight.

Edit: Wow.. Lots of people have seen YES man..


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes Man and Valkyrie


----------



## Calafas (Jan 4, 2009)

Grave of the Fireflies last night.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 4, 2009)

I watched Eagle Eye with my cousin in Canada.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 4, 2009)

21 and Kung Fu Panda!


----------



## gov78 (Jan 4, 2009)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Lol twilight.  Hate that book :<  Last I saw was valkyrie... with my grandpa... it was cool.
> Before that I saw marley and me with my girlfriend.  I cried right in front of her.  It was really embarrassing.



WHAT SHADOW GIRLFRIEND WOW! Guess no more hentai 4 ju then!

Ontopic last movie i saw was Punisher Warzone wasnt bad but wasnt spectacular. 

Next Movies: Che Part 1 and 2 Valkyrie


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jan 4, 2009)

Eagle eye was good


----------



## AbraCadvr (Jan 4, 2009)

i just finished watching Step Brothers and Disaster Movie ;S


----------



## xLadyKx (Jan 4, 2009)

In the theaters: Twilight (and I want my money back)
At home: Resident Evil Degeneration


----------



## Satangel (Jan 4, 2009)

American Pie Band Camp this night.
The baddest American Pie I've seen yet, stupid spinoff. I want the original stiffler, not his younger brother. 
And want to see more naked tits, not in bikini or so.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 4, 2009)

I watched a lot of movies lately.

Spy Hard: it was awesome!
Quantum of Solace: it wasn't extremely bad, but it still sucked.
Resident Evil Degeneration: I didn't even watch the whole movie. I just couldn't watch this CGI stuff.
Postal: it wasn't too good. Some parts made me smile, but I'll probably never watch it again.


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 4, 2009)

Last one I saw was Yes Man.  It was pretty good.


----------



## cocoluco (Jan 5, 2009)

peur(s) du noir / fear(s) of the dark :GREAT FUCKING GORGEOUS

resident evil degeneration: shitty story but i like cgi stuff and was entertaining to me

TWILIGHT: worst episode of buffy - vampires + emo - melanin = TWILIGHT


----------



## Rod (Jan 5, 2009)

Madagascar 2. Pretty fun.


----------



## moozxy (Jan 5, 2009)

Last movie I watched was Little Miss Sunshine. The part when they all get up and start dancing together made me cry ;-; 
I didn't realise how much I missed my family


----------



## Satangel (Jan 5, 2009)

American Pie The Naked Mile

Pretty good, definately the best spinoff


----------



## blueskies (Jan 5, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. It was an amazing film, totally made me cry.. but I loved it!


----------



## Tanas (Jan 5, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Zalda (Jul 3, 2009)

I am Legend
was kinda boring, but the ending made everything good


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2009)

1408: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450385/

Not usually a fan of Steven King or more accurately his films have failed to entertain more than they have succeeded. I did enjoy this one though.

Also honourable mention to JVCD, I usually only like Jean Claude Van Damme films for the same reasons I like other cheesy films. This one could possibly stand by itself though.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 3, 2009)

Transformers 2! awesome movie

next one will probably be Harry Potter 6

then New Moon (twilight saga)

lots of good movies this year..


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 3, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution unfortunately... it was pretty bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That`s why I like to watch series more. You know what you get after watching the pilot


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 3, 2009)

sex drive UNRATED! amazing film.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 3, 2009)

Last film I've seen that I have seen before: Harry Potter 5. I was on a coach trip to Scotland and we watched this because we recently visited the Glenfield Viaduct (the bridge passed by the Hogwarts Express)
Last film I've seen (new): Meet the Spartans. CORNY!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 3, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Transformers 2! awesome movie
> 
> next one will probably be Harry Potter 6
> 
> ...



Practically exactly the same as his. Wheee!


----------



## gov78 (Jul 3, 2009)

Terminator Salvation, Rise of the Foot Soldier and Ip Man(Great Fights)


----------



## nutella (Jul 3, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 1408: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450385/
> 
> Not usually a fan of Steven King or more accurately his films have failed to entertain more than they have succeeded. I did enjoy this one though.
> 
> Also honourable mention to JVCD, I usually only like Jean Claude Van Damme films for the same reasons I like other cheesy films. This one could possibly stand by itself though.


i saw that on a plane once. i really enjojyed it too


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 3, 2009)

The Machine Girl: I really enjoyed it, for a fun little flick not to take seriously. Very gory, but also very funny.

Transformers 2: Apart from the action scenes it was complete trash. Damn jive talking robots.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jul 3, 2009)

watched Transformers Revenge of the fallen.
Definately wasnt worth watching it with my girl...

The movie could have been alot better. I would say "bad editing".
Too much "unwanted/unimportant" stuff made the movie too long. They could have made the fight between Optimus and Fallen a bit longer, and bit more clear ending..
It just ended within 30 seconds after defeating Fallen.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2009)

Yesterday I am Legend.
And today Pirates of the Carribean The Curse of the Black Pearl.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2009)

Pirates of the Carribean At World's End
Bad movie if you ask me.
The first one was the best, the second was so-so, and the third one was just bad and not funny anymore.


----------



## granville (Jul 6, 2009)

I watch old mystery movies a lot. One series i'm fond of is Charlie Chan. He's a Chinese detective who lives in Honolulu Hawaii. The last one I watched was Charlie Chan at Treasure Island. They're not the best movies ever, but entertaining nonetheless.

Last big movie I watched was The Sting. Fun and great movie about some swindling con men. Has Paul Newman and Robert Redford. Classic.

The latest NEW movie I've seen (as in never seen before) is Up. One of the BEST Pixar movies and it's just awesome!


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 6, 2009)

At the cinema it would be watchmen, wasnt bad actually

On DVD The chronicles of riddick Directors cut, Great movie i think.


- Karaku32


----------



## soulfire (Jul 6, 2009)

i yesterday saw slumdog milionair

and the movie is awsome


----------



## Regiiko (Jul 6, 2009)

I recommend this if you can watch it.

The World's Fastest Indian.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2009)

I just watched Ice Age 3. Crap.

The only funny parts was the squirrel trying to get the acorn.


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jul 6, 2009)

The hangover! saw it yesterday lmao! 

TOO FUNNYY A MUST SEEE (:


----------



## Elritha (Jul 6, 2009)

Street Fighter The Legend of Chun Li.


What a load of rubbish that movie was. I heard it wasn't great, but didn't realise it was that ~bad~.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 6, 2009)

Just watched Push two nights ago. A lot more enjoyable than i thought it'd be. A lot darker as well. Nothing too unexpected with it, kinda disjointed at points, but all-in-all, not a bad film (just don't go into it expecting anything amazing, and you'll be pleasantly surprised). 

Its the best X-men movie by far! *buh dum tsh*


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 6, 2009)

Just saw Up, it was a great movie like most Pixar movies.


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 6, 2009)

I just saw Moon.  It was great.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 7, 2009)

Ocean's Twelve.
Stupid movie, 11 was so much better


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Saw *Knowing* the other day. I really liked it, and was shocked to find out how many people hated it. I hadn't read any reviews or heard from people who had seen it. It got 32% fresh on rottentomatoes.com WTF! Don't let your hatred of Nicholas Cage, and negative critic scores prevent you from enjoying one of the best recent sci-fi films, at least IMO. Worth it for 3 really amazing SFX scenes alone. I even liked the ending, which people seem to piss on the most when bashing the film. 

*Timecrimes * was pretty good. A nice time-travel movie that is quite fun, and not insanely confusing. But its still kinda complicated.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 11, 2009)

Reno 911 Miami.
Found it a good movie, and it had some very funny parts in it.


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 11, 2009)

Last movie I saw was public enemies. Pretty good except theater staff kept patrolling the film.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 11, 2009)

I saw Burn After Reading yesterday for the 3rd time.
Still a fuckin hilarious movie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 12, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I saw Burn After Reading yesterday for the 3rd time.
> Still a fuckin hilarious movie.


I agree, tho I didn't understand what the hell it is all about for the first half of the movie....But in the end, it really turns out great!

I just watched Dellamorte Dellamore, such incredible movie....One of the best movies I've ever watched....sure it's not for everybody, but some people will really know how to appreciate this masterpiece!


----------



## updowners (Jul 12, 2009)

.


----------



## tylerxian (Jul 12, 2009)

Last movie I've seen would be Bruno. That was the most hilarious movie I have seen in a long while.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 12, 2009)

You mean overall?

The last one I saw was Gran Tarino, at home. It was quite sad but really good. In the theaters, it would be Transformers 2, which was a standard action flick with minimal storyline or character development.


----------



## personager (Jul 12, 2009)

I saw Public Enemies a few days ago. Really good movie


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 12, 2009)

personager said:
			
		

> I saw Public Enemies a few days ago. Really good movie



I just saw it today. Its not another goodfellows but it was awesome in its own right. 
Depp had so many awesome quotes!


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 13, 2009)

Just finished watching 1408, a film based on the stephen king book. Not too shabby, ended kinda gay but still worth a watch.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 13, 2009)

My most recent three are
Transformers 2 - was an alright comedy. Yeah. Comedy. 
Public Enemy - I fell asleep. Unnecessarily dragging. Reminded me of Valkyrie a lot
Hangover - Was pretty funny throughout. The last part was a bit meh but the series of photos after that really made up for it.

Hangover >> TF2 >>> PE for me.


----------



## personager (Jul 14, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> personager said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Goodfellas is in it's own league and you're right, Johnny Depp's acting was outstanding (like always).


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

Just finished watching The Wicker Man (2006). Great movie.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 14, 2009)

Pulp Fiction. Again.


----------



## papyrus (Jul 14, 2009)

Ice Age 3 - funny movie


----------



## Jaems (Jul 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Just finished watching The Wicker Man (2006). Great movie.


You should watch the original 1973 version. It's like 10 billion times better.


----------

